# Whammy-New Arrow Rest from Spot-Hogg



## LittlePig (Dec 8, 2002)

Since the last thread got a little side tracked I've decided to post the Press Release again and add in a couple more pictures. Feel free to ask questions and post comments, but please keep it related to the rest. 

Thanks.


----------



## LittlePig (Dec 8, 2002)

*Press Release*

Spot-Hogg has done something so innovative and revolutionary that it will change the fall-away arrow rest market, as you know it. Is there really anyway to improve the current fall-away offerings? Spot-Hogg says absolutely, and answers that call with a rest that addresses all the negative stigmas that come with shooting a fall-away. 

The Whammy is a hybrid arrow rest that combines the guidance and support of traditional prong style rests and the fletch-clearing forgiveness of a fall away. Its launchers are spring loaded, at all times, and never rigid, giving archers added forgiveness. This rest doesn’t just fall out of the way, it jerks out of the way, and with such speed it allows 9X more arrow support and still gives maximum vane clearance.

Have you ever drawn quickly and had the fall-away bounce your arrow off the rest? The Whammy ensures this will never happen. From rest to full draw the launchers are always in the up position, no pre locking/cocking necessary, or need for an additional arrow holder on the bows shelf. The deep “V” of the launchers holds the arrow in securely in place. After the arrow clears, the Whammy automatically resets itself to the “up” position and is ready for the next shot. 

Unlike other fall aways, the cord used to trigger the Whammy is attached to the upward traveling string/cable. The cord is under tension at rest, and slackens as the bow is drawn. Since the cord is slack at full draw, it has no effect on the cam timing or holding weight of the bow. 

And if that wasn’t enough, the Whammy is completely micro-adjustable with the bulletproof design that Spot-Hogg is known for.

With a suggested retail of $91.99, the Whammy is a bargain when compared to existing, top line arrow rests and will be available at most Archery Pro Shops or by ordering direct from Spot-Hogg after December 1, 2006. For more information and the location of your nearest dealer visit www.spot-hogg.com or contact: 


Spot-Hogg Archery Products
125 Smith Street 
PO Box 226
Harrisburg, OR 97446
Tel: 888-302-7768 (toll free) Fax: 541-995-3702
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm asuming the straight rod is the same spacing as the GKF stuff so a 2 hole blade could be mounted?


----------



## WIarcher (Sep 7, 2005)

I posted this in the last thread before it got out of control, but still wondering the same things.

Sean eluded to the fact that there may be some form of arrow containment or holder??? any more info on that at this point?? The "V" that the prongs make look fairly deep and should hold the arrow pretty secure, but an over the top bar like the ultra rest or ripcord would elimate the possibility of the arrow coming off the rest if the bow is laid on its side....like across the front of my climber:wink: 

Also, there was mention of a video showing the rest in action...is this still planned or in the works.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Looks like the new Whammy is up to the usual Spot-Hogg awesome quality! I think I will be trying that one soon.


----------



## disturbed13 (Aug 16, 2005)

now then if only we had that video that was mentioned :wink: then i could really make an accurate guess.


----------



## LittlePig (Dec 8, 2002)

Bob, 

At this time we are not recommending the use of conventional blades with this rest. During testing we found that spring steel type launchers will not hold up. The speed at which the launcher drops, combined with the sudden stop when the rest is fully open was too much for the blades to handle. However I think you will find that the prong shape, spring loaded arm, and the total fletch clearance will give your favorite blade setup a run for it money.

WIarcher,

The video is in the works. We have Josh chained to the camera and we won't set him free until it is done. I'll let you all know as soon as it is ready.

We do not have a containment system in the works for the Whammy. What Sean was refering to was another product still in the very early stages of development that may or may not ever make it to market, let alone be ready for '07. Looks like somebody is going to have to slap Sean's hand with a ruler.:tongue:


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15 (Mar 14, 2006)

Are the V prongs available for purchase by itself? My friend has a Quiktune 4000 that he'd like to outfit with some V prongs like the ones on the Whammy. Much better design than the NAP stock prongs. :wink:


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15 (Mar 14, 2006)

CoppertoneSPF15 said:


> Are the V prongs available for purchase by itself? My friend has a Quiktune 4000 that he'd like to outfit with some V prongs like the ones on the Whammy. Much better design than the NAP stock prongs. :wink:


Whoops! My mistake. He just informed me it's the 2000 he has, not the 4000. Not sure how much that matters though.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Little Pig*

Have you heard when Lancaster will be getting some of these new rests?
I can't wait to see the video of this rest at work. If the firing action of this rest is so quick that it would cause metal fatigue in a blade launcher, it must be pretty violent. Can the launcher spring be set light so that it just barely holds up the arrow? Is this the best setup?

Thanks,
Jbird


----------



## LeesburgGamecoc (May 25, 2004)

LittlePig said:


> Bob,
> 
> We do not have a containment system in the works for the Whammy. What Sean was refering to was another product still in the very early stages of development that may or may not ever make it to market, let alone be ready for '07. Looks like somebody is going to have to slap Sean's hand with a ruler.:tongue:


That's too bad. Kind of rules it out for me as far as a hunting rest, and I hunt with the same rest I do everything else with. I guess I'll stick with what I've got because of the ability to use an arrow holder.


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

LittlePig , Could you show a pic. of one setup on a bow?


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

How quiet/noisy is the rest on the shot?


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

I have NEVER shot a fall away for hunting OR target.Cabe shot one all year last year and won the field nationals in yankton with one!!!!! i think useing one for hunting is a given!!!! If cabe can shoot those kinds of scores in tournemants then i will definately try one for target as well!!! I can just picture it now.........................me shooting instead if powdering and indexing ALL my arrows so i dont hit my launcher!!! Littlepig,can you hook a brother up?


----------



## Corsair (Nov 21, 2005)

Little Pig

That's a very handsome rest, Congratulations to Spot-Hogg.

I have a couple of questions if I may. I use fall aways on both of my compounds and swear by them.

You say in your posting:



> The Whammy ensures this will never happen. From rest to full draw the launchers are always in the up position, no pre locking/cocking necessary,


I don't understand how this can happen. I'm not asking you to give away trade secrets but all other rests of this particular type that I have come across have had to be cocked. The fact that yours doesn't is fantastic but I don't understand how it happens.

Also, as I am a target shooter (FITA) there are two other things I would like to know. Firstly will the arrow rest hold any type of arrow up to the Easton X 10 without problem, and secondly, I need a rest with absolutely no play whatsoever in it, particularly in the launcher shaft, for good accuracy at 90M. How does this new rest shape up in this area?

Hope you can help as I sure would like to get one of these. They look great.


----------



## JD45 (Aug 20, 2006)

How about sound? Hopefully it is not called the "Whammy" because of the sound it makes in operation.

Any tests or recording of the rest in action?


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

I think I found my new rest!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

JD45 said:


> How about sound? Hopefully it is not called the "Whammy" because of the sound it makes in operation.
> 
> Any tests or recording of the rest in action?


I'd like to hear the answer to this too.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

slinger said:


> I'd like to hear the answer to this too.




I dont hear it at all ....


----------



## disturbed13 (Aug 16, 2005)

do you work for spot hogg or what? what is your source of this info? what makes you say that period?


----------



## XX75 (Jan 22, 2003)

Little Pig,
Looks like a sweet rest. Can you tell us if you can adjust how far the prongs raise/drop, or is prong elevation only adjustable on the mounting bracket?
Thanks!


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Sweet .. I am very intererested..Any point or interest in the Horse Shoe launcher?:tongue:


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

hedoe said:


> do you work for spot hogg or what? what is your source of this info? what makes you say that period?



give me your # Ill hold it up to the phone and trigger it if you hear it Ill buy ya a beer :darkbeer: :wink:


----------



## disturbed13 (Aug 16, 2005)

sean said:


> give me your # Ill hold it up to the phone and trigger it if you hear it Ill buy ya a beer :darkbeer: :wink:


    
:jaw: :jaw: :jaw: :jaw: 
:zip: :zip: :zip: :zip: 
now that is confidance, although getting a free beer would be nice:wink: 
im kidding, if your that confidant in the rest then i will probly end up buying one as well.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

i have heard this thing and i will agree with sean on this one!!!The way it is set up it doesnt hit the riser and i cant hear a thing!.I will get back to you REAL soon on how I like it.:wink:


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

OK so if it is that quiet is there any plans on making them in camo for the hunter? Seems like about the only one that does camo to match bows is schaffer. Might be cool to get one that matches. Same thing with the sights. Just a thought.


----------



## disturbed13 (Aug 16, 2005)

that would be cool, but that would also raise the cost. something like $20-$50 increase depending on the camo pattern.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

sooooooo many different camo colors it would be tough maybe a OD green would be cool ( hint, hint ) flat black is pretty inconspicuous hell all the military weapons are still black must not stand out too much


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

took it to the local range tonight lots of looks and lots of interest good job guys


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Well, now you need to take it to your local video camera so we all can see it!!


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

mq32hunter said:


> Well, now you need to take it to your local video camera so we all can see it!!




I believe a very comprehensive video is currently being worked on in the skunk works at hogg should be along shortly ..


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

wihunter402 said:


> OK so if it is that quiet is there any plans on making them in camo for the hunter? Seems like about the only one that does camo to match bows is schaffer. Might be cool to get one that matches. Same thing with the sights. Just a thought.


Trust me... any animal in N.America won't care what color your arrow rest is, only the odd man in your archery league would care.......


----------

